# Interesting Surge Map



## thatcrazydriver (Oct 17, 2016)

There has to be some kind of irony in this screenshot..... LMAO!!


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

thatcrazydriver said:


> There has to be some kind of irony in this screenshot..... LMAO!!


I'd hate to be in downtown Ventura when that bad boy spluged.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

thatcrazydriver said:


> There has to be some kind of irony in this screenshot..... LMAO!!


Please refrain from dic* pics on these forums


----------

